# 1 day old chick



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok yum yum and shadow laid 4 eggs after each egg hatched i noticed with the first 3 they were not feeding them and the 3 died so with the last one i noticed the same thing so i have been hand feeding it evey 2 hours when they are this young you have to feed them every 2 hours for 5 days i am mixing 1 part formula to 7 parts hot water acording to directions for newly hatched chicks anyway here is the chick


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh that baby is cute! A little fuzzy baby.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww sweet, is that white fluff? Guess he will be a white face or an albino if that's the case.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes it is white fluff and no he won,t be a lutino as his eyes are dark


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I've just spied Yum Yum and Shadow in your pics, I've got one like shadow, (I had to handrear him from hatch ) he was more of a pale brown colour until his male adult plumage came through, he's 3 years old now.

Are you doing the night feeds as well? I was getting up a couple of time a night for the feeds for the first week or so then it's late nights early mornings.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like you're going through what I just went through multiplied by 4! I have just about got mine raised, but those first few weeks were terrible! Hang in there! The baby looks wonderful so you must be doing an excellent job!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have hand fed before so i am experienced


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

you are doing good, the baby is super cute.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well just to keep you all up to date tiny has gone from 3 grams to 7 grams today is day 4 for around the clock feedings so after tomorow we go to 3 hour feedings i,ll try and get a up to date pic today


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------

